
Tesla Powerwall: Not Just for Solar - chmaynard
http://www.jlconline.com/how-to/electrical/tesla-powerwall-not-just-for-solar_o
======
chmaynard
This is a pretty good description of the energy storage system I plan to
install at my home, along with the addition of PV solar. I'm hoping that my
power utility company (National Grid) can provide a smart meter that works
well with this system.

The author (Ted Cushman) implies that Tesla is now shipping the Powerwall in
quantity to certain customers. Apparently the Powerwall is implemented with a
large array of 2.5" 3.7 volt lithium-ion batteries.

